# DX chainguard



## BFGforme (Jul 3, 2018)

Looking for a red'41 DX chainguard, prefer if has BFG emblem, but doesn't have to have that! Thanks for looking, Dave


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 6, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 6, 2018)

Does this one work for you


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 7, 2018)

If it was pre-war, then yes it would, sorry it's post war! Thanks again


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 7, 2018)

Again looking for a pre-war DX chainguard


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 8, 2018)

Bump


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 12, 2018)

Bump


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 15, 2018)

Bump


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 17, 2018)

Bump


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 19, 2018)

Bump


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jul 19, 2018)

Can't believe you haven't found one yet ,


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 19, 2018)

Well, hard to find when no one says they have one! Tried everyone I know here in Cali and theve tried everyone.....


----------



## Boris (Jul 20, 2018)

Wish I took paypal.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 20, 2018)

Why, do you have a chainguard?


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 20, 2018)

Boris said:


> Wish I took paypal.



Do you have a chainguard???


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 21, 2018)

Bump


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 23, 2018)

Bump


----------



## bricycle (Jul 23, 2018)

Boris said:


> Wish I took paypal.



we wish you did too.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm confused how this has to anything to do with what I'm looking for?


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 23, 2018)

bricycle said:


> we wish you did too.



I'm confused how this has anything to do with what I'm looking for


----------



## bricycle (Jul 23, 2018)

sounds to me like he may have one but will not take PayPal... if, not, he shouldn't have made the comment.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 23, 2018)

Oh, ok. There is other ways to pay! Weird


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 25, 2018)

Bump


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 27, 2018)

Bump


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 29, 2018)

Bump


----------



## anders1 (Jul 29, 2018)

Hey I think your chain guard just popped up on the forum “ Sunday’s show and tell “ he says he might part the bike out. It’s a girls bike not sure if it’s correct, good luck


----------



## anders1 (Jul 29, 2018)

anders1 said:


> Hey I think your chain guard just popped up on the forum “ Sunday’s show and tell “ he says he might part the bike out. It’s a girls bike not sure if it’s correct, good luck View attachment 845389



It’s a 1940 DX girl model


----------



## anders1 (Jul 29, 2018)

Cabers name is cds2323


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 29, 2018)

anders1 said:


> It’s a 1940 DX girl model



I'm interested in the chaingard


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 29, 2018)

Sorry I don't know how to get in touch with him


----------



## anders1 (Jul 29, 2018)

David Amsbary said:


> I'm interested in the chaingard



Search this guys name he just posted the bike today thinking about selling but will probably part out


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 29, 2018)

Still new to this, I don't know how to search for someone


----------



## anders1 (Jul 29, 2018)

Go up top and search cds2323


----------



## anders1 (Jul 29, 2018)

Tap the little magnafying glass up top and search cds2323


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks not sure if I did it right, but tried to send messages


----------



## anders1 (Jul 29, 2018)

If you tap on his name once or twice you will see a spot and tap “start private conversation “


----------



## anders1 (Jul 29, 2018)

Hope it works out for you. I have been frantically searching for Iver Johnson drop bars and stem. If you happen to come across any keep me in mind. Good luck, and enjoy the ride...


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 29, 2018)

I sure will! Thanks again for your help, I figured it out and hopefully it will be coming my way! Dave


----------



## anders1 (Jul 29, 2018)

Enjoy the ride my friend...


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 29, 2018)

Always do.. and you too..


----------



## anders1 (Jul 29, 2018)

Hear is another, nice one. I just seen on eBay for bidding.


----------



## anders1 (Jul 29, 2018)

1939-40 they say


----------



## anders1 (Jul 29, 2018)

search vintage bicycle parts and scroll down


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 29, 2018)

Thank you, all these are repainted! Hard to find a original paint one!


----------



## anders1 (Jul 29, 2018)

I’ll keep my eyes open. What color, red? Let me know if you see any Iver-Johnson bars for sale...


----------



## anders1 (Jul 29, 2018)

I know what you mean about original paint. I just found this one with matching patina. I was looking for a while.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 29, 2018)

Okay cool will do, it's for this!


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 2, 2018)

Bump


----------

